# Certainteed board



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is a quick shot I took of our supplier stocking our house with certainteed board. I checked it all out, and there are no high shoulders. We must get a different type down here unless they starting correcting their problems...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Certainteed has a new plant in Oxford NC . We started getting the NC board here in march..The shoulders are good :yes:. solid board too. Still tiger stripping tho.

The West Virginia plant has the issues [awful!]
Our main drywall supplier will now only carry certainteed from the NC plant..Not because of the quality ...Because of the distance.

Certainteed owes me alot of money and time.....fck em! 
[where's my shirt?] 

If it works for your Mexicans...Then roll on bro!!!:thumbup:


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Certainteed has a new plant in Oxford NC . We started getting the NC board here in march..The shoulders are good :yes:. solid board too. Still tiger stripping tho.
> 
> The West Virginia plant has the issues [awful!]
> Our main drywall supplier will now only carry certainteed from the NC plant..Not because of the quality ...Because of the distance.
> ...


 
Not a fan of immigrant workers huh moore?


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Not a fan of immigrant workers huh moore?


Who is when the DWC is the only one making money!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thefinisher said:


> Not a fan of immigrant workers huh moore?


 Not when bidding against the d/cs that use them...No.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Not when bidding against the d/cs that use them...No.


We have to around here. All the white/black workers we have had we had to fire because they are too interested in drinking/smoking on the job instead of getting work done. Our mexican workers never drink on the job or smoke. they show up early and on time and get the job done very quickly and with a very high level of quality. They pay their taxes just like everyone else. Not too sure about virginia though....


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hard to believe it. Our mexican'ts do sloppy work, drink, and smoke all day. Oh and don't forget the empty coors light bottles filled with piss that they leave in the bathtubs. Or the insulation protecting said tubs soaked with piss. I love grabbing a handful of that stuff to shove in the fan before I spray!!!!


----------

